# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Oruçlarımızı, Neden Hicri/Ay Takvimine Göre Tutuyoruz.

## halukgta

İslam ı yaşarken, her zaman bizlere öğretilenleri, ya da söylenenleri Kuran ile sorgulamalıyız deriz. Bazı kardeşlerimiz ise sorgulamak insanı dinden çıkartır, din sorgulanır mı diye itiraz eder. Hâlbuki sorgulamak, kesin bilgi ile karşılaştırmaktır. Oda iman ettiğimiz Kuran dır. Allah bile indirdiği ve uymamız gereken ayetleri, hemen körü körüne inanmamızı istemez, bizlerin ayetler üzerinde önce düşünmemizi, aklımızı kullanmamızı ister. Elbette bununda bir nedeni vardır. Eğer böyle yaparsak, doğru olduğundan emin olduğumuz bir şeyi, gerektiği gibi titizlikle yerine getirmemizi ve savunmamızı sağlar bu çabalarımız. BUDA BİZLERİN İMANININ, KALPLERİNE GÜÇLÜ BİR ŞEKİLDE YERLEŞMESİNE NEDEN OLUR. Bunu yapmadığımız takdir de, dine giren batıl ve hurafeyi din zannetmemiz kaçınılmazdır.

Bu düşünceler ışığında, günümüzde tartışılan bir konu hakkında, sizlerin düşünmenize vesile olmak istiyorum. Şöyle bir düşünceyi, tartışmaya açanlar var. RAMAZAN ORUCUNU, NEDEN AY TAKVİMİNE YANİ HİCRİ TAKVİME GÖRE TUTUYORUZ. GÜNEŞ TAKVİMİNE YANİ MİLADİ TAKVİME GÖRE TUTUP, SABİTLESEK DAHA İYİ OLMAZ MI? ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH ORUCUNUZU, AY TAKVİMİNE GÖRE TUTUN DEMİYOR KURAN DA.

Aslında son kısımda söylenen doğru, Allah orucunuzu, ayın ismi olan Ramazan ayına gelince, o ayı oruçlu geçirin diyor. Çünkü Kuran güneşten ve aydan bahsederken, onlar bir hesaba göre hareket ederler diyerek, ikisinin de bizler için, günleri, ayları belirleyen zaman ölçüsü olduğunu söylüyor. Gelin bu konuyu, Kuran ın verdiği bilgiler ışığında, düşünerek, aklımızı kullanarak anlamaya çalışalım. Önce konuyla ilgili ayetleri yazalım.

Bakara 185: Ramazan o aydır ki; insanlara kılavuz olan, iyi-kötü ayrımıyla hidayetten kanıtlar getiren Kur'an, onda indirilmiştir. O HALDE BU AYA ULAŞANINIZ ONU ORUÇLU GEÇİRSİN.(Yaşar Nuri meali)

Rahman 5: GÜNEŞ VE AY BİR HESABA GÖRE HAREKET ETMEKTEDİR. (Diyanet meali)

Enam 96: Allah, sabahı aydınlatandır. O, geceyi dinlenme zamanı, GÜNEŞ VE AYI VAKİTLERİN TAYİNİ İÇİN BİRER HESAP ÖLÇÜSÜ KILANDIR. İşte bu, güçlü olan ve her şeyi pekiyi bilen Allah'ın takdiridir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Dikkat ettiyseniz, Allah o gün kullanılan takvimde, ayın ismi olan Ramazan ayından bahsedilerek, Kuran ın bu ayda indirilmeye başlandığını söylüyor ve bu aya erişen, onu oruçlu geçirsin diyor. Dikkat ederseniz hangi takvim olduğu konusundan bahsedilmiyor. Diğer iki ayette ise, güneşin ve ayın, bir hesaba göre hareket ettiğinden bahsederek, ikisinin de vakitleri tayin için, zaman ölçüsü olduğu bilgisini veriyor. Konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmek için, Kuran dan araştırmaya devam edelim. 

Bakara 189: Sana, hilâl şeklinde yeni doğan ayları sorarlar. De ki: ONLAR, İNSANLAR VE ÖZELLİKLE HAC İÇİN VAKİT ÖLÇÜLERİDİR. ( Diyanet vakfı meali)

İşte bu ayette Allah, aslında bizlere çok önemli bir bilgi veriyor ve de yol gösteriyor. Tabi düşünen, aklını kullanan kulları için. Allah özellikle ay takviminden bahsederek, bu takvim sizlerin Hac aylarını tespitiniz için önemlidir diyor. Yani Hac aylarını, bu kelimeyi özellikle kullanıyorum, çünkü Allah Bakara 197. ayetinde, HAC BİLİNEN AYLARDADIR der. Ama bizler günümüzde, ne yazık ki HACCI zilhiccenin birkaç gününe sıkıştırarak, Müslümanları çok büyük zorluklarla karşı karşıya gelmesine neden olmuşuz. Allah Bakara suresi 189. ayetinde, Hac aylarında Hac ibadetimizi, AY takvimine göre özellikle yerine getirmemizi emretmiştir.

Peki, Allah bunu neden emretmiş olabilir? Bildiğiniz gibi Güneş takvimi sabittir ve Ay takvimi güneş takvimine göre 11 gün önce gelir. Ay takvimi sabit değil hareketlidir. Ay takviminde aylar tüm mevsimleri dolaşır. Bundan dolayıdır ki, Allah özellikle tüm dünya Müslümanlarının, ülkelerinin hava şartlarını da düşünerek, Hac aylarının her mevsimi dolaşmasından dolayı, adaletin sağlanması adına, Hac ibadetimizi AY TAKVİMİNE BAĞLAMIŞTIR. 

Şöyle bir soru sorabilirsiniz. Çok doğru Allah, Hac vakitlerini Ay takvimine bağlamış, ama Oruç konusunda böyle bir hüküm vermemiş diyebilirsiniz. Yani Oruç konusunda, Güneş takvimini kullanabiliriz diyenler var. Değerli din kardeşlerim, Allah bazı konularda bizlere yol gösterir ve bakalım gösterdiğim yolu, farklı yaşantılarında, konularda kullanacaklar mı diye de, diğer konuların hayata geçirilmesini bizlere özellikle bırakır. Bu konuyu daha iyi anlayabilmemiz için, Kuran dan sizlere iki farklı örnek vermek istiyorum.

Allah Cuma salâtı, toplu ibadet, yani Cuma namazı konusunda emrini verir, ama bunun hangi gün yapılacağını söylemez, çağrıldığında gidilmesini bildirir. Bu ayeti yerine getirebilmek için, ayetin indiği günlerde Allah ın elçisi ve ashabı, bir araya gelmişler. Yahudiler haftalık toplu ibadetlerini cumartesi, Hıristiyanlarda Pazar günü yaptıkları için, Müslümanların Cuma günü yapmasının daha uygun olduğuna karar verilmiş. Ama her ne hikmetse, bu konuda aynı itiraz yapılmıyor ve Cuma günü yaptığımız toplu namazı, Perşembe günü yapalım, hangi gün yapılacağı Kuran da yok demiyorlar. 

İkinci örneğe gelince. Yine Allah haram ayların, bir yıl içinde dört ay olduğunu bildirmiş Kuran da, ama hangi aylar olacağını belirlemeyip, o günkü toplumun birlikte karar vermesini istemiştir. Tabi Haram ayların ne maksatla, Allah ın emrettiği konusunu da doğru anlamalıyız. Ama bu emrin sulandırıldığını, sayısını sabit tutup, işlerine geldiği gibi yerlerini değiştirmelerine, Allah kızıyor ve bunu sakın yapmayın diye uyarıyor Kuran da. 

Bu bilgilerden sonra, gelelim asıl konumuza. Allah Hac konusunda özellikle Ay takvimini kullanmamızı istemesinin nedenini söylemiştik. Tüm mevsimi dolaşarak, dünyada yaşayan tüm Müslümanların adaletli bir şekilde, her mevsimde Hac görevini yapmaları adınaydı. Bir Müslüman ın önünde, Allah ın böyle bir örneği dururken, sizce Oruç konusunda farklı bir takvimi kullanması mümkün mü? Allah ın elçisi ve ashabı, elbette bu örnekten yola çıkarak, kendilerinin Oruç konusunda da, Ay takvimini kullanma kararı aldıkları çok açıktır. Onun içindir ki, oruçlarımızı güneş takvimine göre sabitleyelim demek, asla dünya Müslümanları adına, mevsim farklılıklarından dolayı adaletli olmayacaktır. Bu ve buna benzer konularda, tüm Müslümanların birlikte hareket etmesi de çok önemlidir. Yani biz ülke olarak, oruçlarımızı güneş takvimine sabitliyoruz demek yanlış olur.

Bu konuda şunu da belirtmek isterim. Güneş takvimi çok daha hassas ve daha teknik bilgiler gereken bir takvimdir. SIRASI GELMİŞKEN SÖYLEMEK İSTERİM. DAHA HASSAS VE BİLİMSEL ÖLÇÜLERLE HESAPLANDIĞI İÇİN, HESABI ZOR OLDUĞUNDAN, KARIŞIKLIK OLMAMASI VE DÜNYA MÜSLÜMANLARI ARASINDA, DAHA KOLAY BİRLİKTELİK SAĞLANMASI ADINA, AY TAKVİMİNİN DİNİ KONULARDA KABUL EDİLMİŞ OLMASI, KUVVETLİ MUHTEMELDİR. Çünkü ay takviminin takibi, gözlemleyerek yapılabiliyor. Yeni ayın ilk günü, hilalin görülmesiyle başlar. 

Bu konuda söylememiz gereken çok önemli bir konuda, güneş takviminin genel hayatımızda, günümüzde asla vazgeçilemez bir takvim oluşudur. Çünkü ilmin gelişmesiyle, ayların ve yılların çok daha hassas tespiti, güneş takvimiyle sağlanmıştır. Güneş takvimiyle bir yılın 365 gün 6 saat olduğu, çok ince detayları ile hesaplandığı halde, ay takvimiyle bu ince hesap yapılamadığından, ay takvimi, 354 gündür. Yani güneş takviminden 11 gün eksiktir.

Sonuç olarak, şunu söylemek isterim. Hac görevimizi ve Ramazan oruçlarımızı tutarken, Ay takviminden istifade etmemiz, dünya Müslümanları arasında daha adaletli olacağı, çok açık anlaşılmaktadır. Bu konuda tartışmanın da akılcı olmayacağını, Kuran dan aldığım örneklerden yola çıkarak söyleyebilirim. 

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

